# My B14 and my 1G DSM



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

1993 Eagle Talon ES - AutoX car and toy.
1999 Nissan Sentra SE Limited - Daily Driver for Philly rush hour.






















































Both have brake upgrades, the Sentra has the AD22VF upgrade, basically larger NX2000 calipers and rotors. Along w/ a shitload of fender gap









The Talon has the common AWD/3000GT/Diamante upgrade, along w/ the rusty fender mod.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

nice rusting body panel..gotta love the bubbling paint..but nice cars, seriously


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Both cars are nice ......keep it up


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

nice ride where in philly you from


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Nice cars. I really like the 1st Gen


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Sell the Talon and put the money towars the SE-L! jk 


I'm right outside of Philadelphia, hit me up on AIM somtime. ([redacted])


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

The 1g looks clean :thumbup: the nissan sux :thumbdwn: 











....kiddin bro, both look like clean rides. And tommy, you need the power of turbo awd on a talon newayz!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

rto the dsm, i love your BOVs! haha


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

nice cars
can i have your SE wheels?


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks for the compliments guys. 
The rust bubble, that is what happens when a body shop rips you off.
The SE wheels, no you can't have them, sorry
The DSM is the closest I will come to a Chrysler, well maybe besides the Viper and the Magnum R/T.
I have had the DSM since 95 and it has run like a dream for the most part. I have had the Sentra since Jan. of 02 and it has been almost as good. I like it as a daily driver b/c of the smoother ride (DSM has coilovers w/ punishing spring rates) and the A/C (DSM A/C is dead and needs to get yanked out anyway).


----------

